# Ostertard making a comeback? Aauugh....



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I always felt kind of sorry for the big dufus. He wasn't really a bad guy at all and I think he was always mistreated by the people of Utah. For some reason jazz fans always gave him a bad time. They seemed to forget he was a #28 draft pick. At #28, if you get a player that can even make the team you're lucky and Tag played every year for what 10-12 years, not to bad. At #28, you hardly ever get a star, and Tag always played at least as good as any other #28 pick. The Jazz may have overpaid him a little, but geez, that wasn't his fault, and anyway, just cause a team over pays you, does that mean you are supposed to be able to play better than your ability allows. The Tag we got was the real Tag, no better, no worst. The way I look at it, the laughs he provided made him worth every penny the Jazz payed!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Tag was what he was. He was great a few times, and almost average most of the rest. But a guy I think any of us would welcome to hunting camp. Good guy. 

Sad thing is - the Jazz haven't had a center since he left. Memot doesn't count. He's just a tall shooting guard.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

A good guy maybe not a great player- I heard though that he really had 1 year of college elgibility left and he was being recruited by Bama as a tight end.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Does any one remember this quote from Hot Rod? "Ostertag......for three...................... GOT IT!!!!"


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> Does any one remember this quote from Hot Rod? "Ostertag......for three...................... GOT IT!!!!"


 -_O- -_O-

Yeah, I remember hearing that every single time Greg had the ball !!!!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It really happened. He launched one up to beat the shot clock and it went in. I think Hot Rod was so shocked that he forgot to say the gentle push, mild arch thingy.
March 16, 2001 at Portland
http://www.basketball-reference.com/box ... 60POR.html



> Ostertag has been living in Arizona the last couple of years, playing a lot of golf.


I'll bet he's better than Barkley.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Ostertag got a bad rap. Admitedly, he was not a flashy player on offence (what most fans like to watch) but GaryFish hit the nail on the head. The Jazz have not had a center who could DEFEND dominent big guys since he left. Ostertag defended "Shack" better than anyone else in the NBA in spite of the officiating.


----------

